# RIP LiL EVE



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

LiL eve got sick and I tried to get him better but he didn't make it...I called him eve cause I got him 08 xmas eve in FL.

R.I.P lil eve


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww  Poor little guy. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww ~hugz~ David .... R. I. P Lil Eve .....


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Bummer bro. I love turtles. My first pet was a box turtle. RIP lil homie


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a sulcata tortoise that died unexpectedly, I miss him a lot, had him 4 years, had my brother watch him for 1 week while I moved, and he was dead, my bro kept feeding a dead tortoise even after the smell duh.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im soory David, run very slow and free under the rainbow bridge little buddy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry RIP little buddy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear this he was so cute. lots of love bro keep your head up.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*rip lil eve*

my condolences go out to you


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

RIP Eve the Turtle. That's sad man keep your head up homie


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww poor lil guy, i'm sorry. : (


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

agh another dead turtle!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

R.I.P lil buger


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks all for the support


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i swear i didnt mean to feed him that posionous frog  jk bro, trying to cheer u up a lil bit, i hate losses. you went too early lil eve!


----------

